# Nosh anyone?



## unitrunker (Nov 17, 2019)

Is anyone using nosh as their init system?






						The nosh package
					

The nosh toolset is a suite of system-level utilities for initializing and running a FreeBSD, OpenBSD, TrueOS, Debian/Arch Linux system; and for managing daemons, terminals, and logging.



					jdebp.eu
				




If so, how and why?


----------

